# What are your Family's thought on your gaming & tech habits?



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm in my late 20's but for some reason my family frown upon my gaming habits. Like the collecting of games & consoles. but they hate that I mod nearly every tech I touch or have.


they think i should focus on my eduction(i was thinking about doing pHD late last year... but on pause at the moment). they also think I should try to get a family and all the jazz. but to do a pHD i would need the backing of my family with money and stuff, so i cant tell them to fuck off just yet.




one day i would love to be head of R&D one of the world biggest tech company & yes build a family but now i just want to get paid, play games, and fuck bitches.





*What are your Family's thought on your gaming & tech habits? *

*if they frown on you too does it bother you?


*


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 22, 2016)

My parents always frowned on my gaming but given that they're psychotic abusive drunks with a tendancy to abandon me on each other's doorsteps, I tend not to take their opinions too seriously.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> My parents always frowned on my gaming but given that they're psychotic abusive drunks with a tendancy to abandon me on each other's doorsteps, I tend not to take their opinions too seriously.



na. my family is heaven sent. always helping me with all sorts of things.. from paying for my holidays to help advice about non-gaming stuff.


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm a son of a latin and greek teacher(my mother), and of a business consultant(my father).
Well my father loves playing videogames but my mother... She woulds like that i read book, or study everytime.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

They worry about me because I spend nearly all my free time playing video games or screwing around on sites like GBATemp and rarely ever interact with other people face-to-face, and also because I'm extremely out of shape because of how much time I spend sitting on my butt, playing video games.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 22, 2016)

My "Parents" buy me something gaming related every month. They don't care. " Emma, did you do your school work this week?" " Yes...? " " Let's go to Wal-mart. " " Okay. "


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

My mum threatens to call the police whenever she sees me trying to pirate a game or downloading developer tools... mums these days! 

The worst is, she thinks downloading dev tools is _theft_!


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 22, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> My mum threatens to call the police whenever she sees me trying to pirate a game or downloading developer tools... mums these days!
> 
> The worst is, she thinks downloading dev tools is _theft_!


I think that it's theft too, but I pirate anyway LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> My mum threatens to call the police whenever she sees me trying to pirate a game or downloading developer tools... mums these days!
> 
> The worst is, she thinks downloading dev tools is _theft_!


My Dad taught me how to pirate when I was 9 or 10, I think. We pirate movies all the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> I think that it's theft too, but I pirate anyway LOL


if you think about it reeeeaaly carefully though, it's simply just copying...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> My Dad taught me how to pirate when I was 9 or 10, I think. We pirate movies all the time.


My dad's stopped pirating films now since we got a blu-ray player...


----------



## Daggot (Feb 22, 2016)

My mom was always supportive of it and frequently bought me electronics and other stuff when I was growing up. My father always hated it and wasn't afraid to mention it every day. He stopped when I started applying my knowledge and actually tinkering with things though. My brother is just like me in this regard only they stopped getting on his back when he got really into music. He never really got into tech past watching me build a pc back in highschool but he's recently shown some interest. Currently showing him how to use a variable heat iron because he wants to solder some pickups. Its a great relationship because he gives me cool music gear he doesn't use and I fix his shit. Got a DAC/Amp and some AKG k240s out of it last time.


----------



## jDSX (Feb 22, 2016)

My mum doesn't care about my gaming, as long as I have fun enjoying myself and with others she doesn't care. 

I don't have a dad


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2016)

I think the experiments got a bit out of hand when I was about 5 (something about oil, water and golden syrup making the kitchen into an ice rink), the years since have turned it into something resembling resigned acceptance. They do find some of the things I pick up at car boots, autojumbles and such like to be odd though.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

so family worry about they child pirating stuff. i would worry too if i was a dad too. that is like bricking the law, and you dont want that as a dad im sure.


but in my case its just *BUYING* stuff once in a while. 



FAST6191 said:


> I think the experiments got a bit out of hand when I was about 5 (something about oil, water and golden syrup making the kitchen into an ice rink), the years since have turned it into something resembling resigned acceptance. They do find some of the things I pick up at car boots, autojumbles and such like to be odd though.




_*I*_ worry about the stuff you buy from car boot sales too.


----------



## darkaxe (Feb 22, 2016)

My family (no dad, never lived with him) is very supportive, my mom even sends me pics of games and amiibos she sees or has heard me talk about when she goes out. Coincidentally today she saw the AN amiibo cards for the first time and got me a pack.


----------



## Issac (Feb 22, 2016)

My parents are very supportive. They think gaming is something positive, and I agree.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2016)

I only got two swords from them ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-238#post-5741937 ) and I also left the collection of strange chemicals I saw at one the other week, though that was mainly because they looked like they had been made too along ago for me to find them useful.

That said if you saw some of the stuff I didn't share with that thread then you would probably have valid cause to be concerned. At least once I put it all together anyway.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

darkaxe said:


> My family (no dad, never lived with him) is very supportive, my mom even sends me pics of games and amiibos she sees or has heard me talk about when she goes out. Coincidentally today she saw the AN amiibo cards for the first time and got me a pack.



wow nice.



my mum would be like "amiibo.... you are too old for toys ;O;"


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 22, 2016)

My mum's been disabled since she was 12 (which'd be a great first line to say if I were to ever audition for X Factor... ) so whilst her time getting about outside is limited (and pretty much non existent now she's older), she decided to take up gaming herself and plays games regularly!
The owd chap wasn't much different either! They played together many times, from the Atari 2600 onwards.... I remember staying up until 4am with them both (and the kid bro) playing Super Mario 3 when it came out, and aside from the Castle levels (and most of the later ones in all honesty) they both completed Mario World between them..

Th'owd chap actually died while playing Peggle 5 years back.......(hey, more X Factor stuff!)

My eldest lad turns 16 next week, so this Saturday night he's having a do at mine with grandparents, aunties and uncles all coming round, takeaway, and an evening gaming!

Yeah, I can't complain!


----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 22, 2016)

This is how i look in eyes of my family 



Spoiler











 Basically I am IT guy in my family (PC,VIDEOGAMES,NAVIGATIONS,MOBILES.....)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2016)

They don't care, because I'm still a functioning member of society and video games/my tech habits don't negatively impact my life.

;O;


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They don't care, because I'm still a functioning member of society and video games/my tech habits don't negatively impact my life.
> 
> ;O;



To any new members replace gaming with drugs and tech with hookers for tom's post; for it to make sense.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2016)

My hooker and drug habits don't negatively impact my life, either


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2016)

My family is ok with my habits because I don't let them control my life. They see the successes that I have and thus see my habit as my own personal reward for these successes.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, they're fine with gaming. Piracy and homebrew not so much. I've learnt to just not talk about it.
The downside to that is I have to actually buy a game before I can talk to my family about it. They're also.. mediocre gamers so it's all okay. So long as u dont pirate mkay?? There's only so many times " A friend bought me it" works. (Mainly because I don't really have many gaming rl friends)


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with getting a PhD (I have one myself) BUT just remember it's not a "golden ticket" to anything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

As for family my wife is 69 and is currently playing the new Legend Of Heroes on PS3


----------



## MissingNO123 (Feb 22, 2016)

My parents always think I'm hacking the CIA... lol

(They also think that I'm not skilled and that anyone can do the shit I do
Write something that does more than just say hello world, then come talk to me about who's better with computers
(they don't even know how to use explorer) )

As for gaming, they stopped buying games for me a while ago because I was "Too old for video games", but they soon realized that I'm not dumb and I know how to earn money to buy my own games, and gave up on trying to control my gaming habits.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My family is ok with my habits because I don't let them control my life. They see the successes that I have and thus see my habit as my own personal reward for these successes.



its like america is one big orphanage.


my family wanted to buy me an Audi once i finished my degree... but i use public transport instead because the day i would need a car is not now..... money used somewhere else.



Steve Antony Williams said:


> Nothing wrong with getting a PhD (I have one myself) BUT just remember it's not a "golden ticket" to anything.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> As for family my wife is 69 and is currently playing the new Legend Of Heroes on PS3




of course PhD isnt a golden ticket...  but its nice to have one, in my case also a job opportunity too.... the professors in my Uni helped me get a semi-teaching spot(after lessons type thing).


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

They don't bother interacting as I normally will get a lot of attitude to them back although if they ever find out about the Cammy stuff me parents would probably go apeshit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> My parents always think I'm hacking the CIA... lol



This guy (about 5 minutes but watch the lead up too) probably still has the best "overheard in a shop" type conversations but I am somewhat thankful that most 3ds hacking conversations probably happen via text.


"I will send you the CIA files via email, however you will need to sort the encryption. Oh and the FBI stuff can mess you up if you install it wrongly, make sure you are not connected to the internet when doing all this as well".


Tom Bombadildo said:


> They don't care, because I'm still a functioning member of society and video games/my tech habits don't negatively impact my life.



Isn't that a pretty low bar? I still function and it might be light on positives but at least there are no negatives.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

1st of i am pro america and capitalism as it gets.

but the vibe i get from american on family aspects its like your my child too your 18... but the second you turn 18...I dont care about you unless you benefit my personal gain..... or just dont end up as a terrorist.


Very cold.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Isn't that a pretty low bar? I still function and it might be light on positives but at least there are no negatives.


I feel like if someone (or, at least, multiple someones) has to tell you you're spending too much time doing XYZ, there's probably some sort of negative effect somewhere, even if it's not directly effecting you (or even if it's not something major). Not counting the people who are just like "I H8 UR VIDYA GUMZ DEY DA DEVIL STP PLYN NUW", of course.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I feel like if someone (or, at least, multiple someones) has to tell you you're spending too much time doing XYZ, there's probably some sort of negative effect somewhere, even if it's not directly effecting you (or even if it's not something major). Not counting the people who are just like "I H8 UR VIDYA GUMZ DEY DA DEVIL STP PLYN NUW", of course.





let me ask you some question tom.


*do you have a backlog? *if so, is your backlog getting bigger by the day?


instead of money being on a server somewhere or on a shelf couldnt that money be helping some one else or in _Your_ bank account.





this is like the thing my family is trying to get at. 


i like to think im open minded. so i dont want to go with BUT I NEED!


----------



## Shirako (Feb 22, 2016)

My family don't mind too much since it's just something i do for fun,  as long as i take care of other responsibilities and don't let gaming/computer usage take control


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, I have a backlog, yes, it gets bigger nearly everyday, but I make enough money to support myself, my girlfriend, pay all my bills, put some in a savings account, and whatever's extra goes for games.

If you can't put any amount of money away because you're busy spending it on video games, then yeah, you have a problem. ;O;


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yes, I have a backlog, yes, it gets bigger nearly everyday, but I make enough money to support myself, my girlfriend, pay all my bills, put some in a savings account, and whatever's extra goes for games.
> 
> If you can't put any amount of money away because you're busy spending it on video games, then yeah, you have a problem. ;O;




damn...shares, savers bank account and stable good paying job is a problem. 



next question if you didnt buy any more games.. will you be able to finish your backlog by you are 100 years old.


----------



## JacksonS (Feb 22, 2016)

My dad hated me playing video games all the time as a little kid, but once I started building electronics as a real hobby, he turned right around and has supported me ever since. He's quite a lot like me.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2016)

My sister hates homebrew.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> My sister hates homebrew.


Really? How come?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Really? How come?


She says that she's afraid of it.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> My sister hates homebrew.




99.9% of gamers dont know what homebrew is. 99.9% of people who know what homebrew is, love it.


your sister is the only hater of on this planet.




hobbledehoy899 said:


> She says that she's afraid of it.



from bricking?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> from bricking?


No, she's afraid of the fact that it's software not licensed by Nintendo.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> No, she's afraid of the fact that it's software not licensed by Nintendo.



next time say to her homebrew does what nintendon't like nintendon't.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 22, 2016)

My mom frowned upon it while I was growing up. My dad is the one that got me into it, however. My mom's side of the family has always frowned about it as well, but they've long since learned that if they want me around, they just have to deal with it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> next time say to her homebrew does what nintendon't like nintendon't.


I don't think I truly understand what you actually mean with the "like nintendon't" part.


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I don't think I truly understand what you actually mean with the "like nintendon't" part.




nintendon't the greatest homebrew maybe ever made.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendont.349258/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> nintendon't the greatest homebrew maybe ever made.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendont.349258/


I only have a 3DS.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> 1st of i am pro america and capitalism as it gets.
> 
> but the vibe i get from american on family aspects its like your my child too your 18... but the second you turn 18...I dont care about you unless you benefit my personal gain..... or just dont end up as a terrorist.
> 
> ...


Pretty much how things go here.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Feb 23, 2016)

They told me I'm lazy and I spend too much time on the computer and playing video games. Then I graduated high school and started majoring in CS in college. After finding out how much CS graduates make, they stopped complaining.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 23, 2016)

They used to complain all the time about how much time I spend playing video games, but they've pretty much given up at this point. I maintain good grades and am on the right track to get into a good college, so they don't care as much anymore and give me more freedom.


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2016)

My father thinks every game is Pokemon, really. There's no inbetween; Ace Attorney? Mario? Simply browsing the internet? They're all just Pokemon to hm...it's pretty funny. My dad understands that gaming is a pretty important thing to me, so he's never said anything bad about it. (Except for when he realized games cost $70 apiece back in the day.) My mom, on the other hand, had a roomate who she used to play Sega Genesis games all the time with. She knows a fair bit about early Sega games, and was a big fan of Sonic 1/2/3 and would later be the one who got me into gaming, when she gave me a Genesis as a kid. So they're both pretty cool about my gaming habits. They both absolutely freak out when I mod my consoles, or do anything they don't understand. (Heaven help them when I installed Windows in my MacBook, they thought it was going to explode because it wasn't possible.)


----------



## ErikH526 (Feb 23, 2016)

Me I do play Video Games but I do other stuff like exercise, going out, etc. my Mom is 100% supportive she helps me out too hunting down amiibo's especially Wave 4 I got all amiibo's except Jigglypuff but I did get Jigglypuff amiibo restock in July. She also one time helped me search for a Restocked Zelda Majora's Mask 3D new3DSXL it was all the way in New York luckily my Aunt and Uncle got it and gave them the money. One time she found a Pit amiibo in a Toy's R Us. Also my mom got me a Zelda Majora's Mask 3D Collector's Edition guide she felt so bad when I couldn't get a pre-order on the Limited Edition copy with the Skull Kid Statue. I have an amazing loving supportive Mom and I love her so much and I'm very grateful to have her in my life. There are more stories too but a later time.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 23, 2016)

You know what ties our family together? Games.

When I was about 3, one of my cousins introduced me to gaming. He gave me a PlayStation and a few games. Marvel VS. Capcom, Megaman X5 and some others I can't remember. My parents' and his parents' reactions? They were happy. Especially my dad since he would be using it as well. He'd end up giving me a Gameboy as well.

When I was about 7, we went to another country and there, I got a Gameboy Advance SP and a PlayStation Portable. The GBA SP was fun to play with but the PSP IS FUCKING REVOLUTIONARY. It was also at that time I've learned that you could get games for free so I had my dad help me in installing CFW.

When I was 10, 11 or 12, I got my DSi. I didn't use the camera but it was a different experience. Pokemon in 3D. I still remember my first run of Pokemon Pearl. It was also during those times I've heard about this site. And I've learned you could also get games for free, so I got my mom to buy me a flash cart.

Now that I'm 14, I got a PS4 from my parents and 2 controllers since couch co-op is awesome. I'd play Star Wars Battlefront a lot with some of my cousins and with a friend who owns a PS3. It was loads of fun. 

My parents are actually into gaming. My dad just plays any racing game while my mom prefers to play retro games. They'd get a bit sad at me for playing too much but if it makes me happy, it's alright with them.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)

My "family" kept finding reasons to take all the games I had because I supposedly had a comportemental problem, and that was their method to piss me off basically. This kept going until 2012. I then moved, and started to collect my games, as well as playing without being paranoid of seeing my stuff taken away and sold for drugs (yes it happened manybtimes ._.)

Now I'm on my own, and I collect games, consoles, and accessories, without being called a nerd, a antisocial, or a fucked up person.


----------



## jgoreham (Feb 23, 2016)

Periodically, my parents are surprised I'm still into gaming and stuff but I'm 32 and live in another city, so they don't *really* have any say, lol.  Sister a year or two ago informed me she took my old SNES from our parent's house to her house (and after THAT informed me that it gave up the ghost!).  My husband doesn't mind and sometimes we game together (he likes playing classic games, we're playing SMB3 and the first Mega Man game together these days).  A lot of my gamer friends have moved away or live elsewhere (one now has MS and can't see well and doesn't have the dexterity to play anymore) so it's a kind of solitary hobby compared to my other interests.  My gaming interests skew portable (small and out of sight/out of mind unless I'm playing) and retro (nostalgic for people generally) so I don't get much flack from anybody.


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 23, 2016)

My parents didn't care. Never did, still don't. I took part time jobs to earn money for games because they never would give me any kind of pocket money or buy games for me. They saw it as an easy way to keep me quiet though, so they never bothered telling me anything negative. Although they wouldn't call me for dinner if I was playing a game - that's the kind of parents they were. 

My wife doesn't mind though, as she likes some games as well. She's not a hardcore gamer like people from this forum, but she understands the enjoyment aspect of it and realises it's something I like to do so I can de-stress, relax and enjoy myself. She's a cool spouse. She mainly likes racing games, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros. and the Sims games.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 23, 2016)

I am the computer genius wise man who can make amazing shit for them. They do not care about my gaming anymore since I am an adult and live alone, but they were fine with it when back when I lived at their place since I always achieved good grades.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 23, 2016)

they don't care they just wish I was more physically active

TBH I would be if the weather here didn't suck


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 23, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> they don't care they just wish I was more physically active
> 
> TBH I would be if the weather here didn't suck



Do people still care if their kids are physically attractive? They only have themselves to blame, it's their genetics after all.


----------



## raystriker (Feb 23, 2016)

My fam recognizes me as the 'techie' of the house. 'Something wrong with any tech thing? Ask Shikhar'.
I don't play pc games since I haven't got the time or money, yet. My parent's also think I'm a tech addict so I get only about an hour for leisure activities on the computer. But if I'm using the computer for studies etc, time no bar. They don't care what i games i play as long i don't cross my time limits.My elder brother is kinda crazy and used to censor the content i watched or downloaded. Thank god he's gone to college. 
Anyway, in a few months when i go to college, I'll make sure to pick up the gbatemp essential pc games list and cross down many games


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 23, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Do people still care if their kids are physically attractive? They only have themselves to blame, it's their genetics after all.


I think you might have misread my post, omg


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2016)

they dont really mind, im doing well at school and am often with friend so they really dont care


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Do people still care if their kids are physically attractive? They only have themselves to blame, it's their genetics after all.


I'm pretty sure that the reason parents want their kids to be active is because being a lazy fuck like me can do bad things to your health, and not that they really care too much about their kids being physically attractive in some way.
Because I never really exercise, I have circulation issues in my legs that make it uncomfortable to stand in one place for a short amount of time, I have bad posture, and other issues with my legs and sacroiliac joint.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 23, 2016)

Video games? According to my dad, they turn your brain into sawdust. I wish I could make this up.

*looks how I turned out*

Holy shit


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2016)

cid xiv said:


> i think all of you should start a cult and kill yourselves. reading this shit just makes me relies how pathetic most of you are and that this form is most likely the only thing you have in life


Good to see you've not changed a single bit since "the incident of new years 2015"!


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 23, 2016)

my parents dont care if i play (ok i shouldnt play too much) my mum is ordering a capture kit for my n3ds next week.....


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2016)

Me family has bigger issues with me then games.
Take a guess on what it is ._.

I have no real family.
They don't care about me, I don't care about them.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 23, 2016)

My parents took away all my Tech a few days ago, excepting the few things I hid, and are now forcing me to follow a bunch of restrictions to get my stuff back.

"Eventually, by the end of the school year, you'll hopefully have all your stuff back."

Oh yeah, @ihaveamac, here's your explanation in a shortened form.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Feb 23, 2016)

My parents have no problem with my gaming habits.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2016)

Lucar said:


> My parents took away all my Tech a few days ago, excepting the few things I hid, and are now forcing me to follow a bunch of restrictions to get my stuff back.
> 
> "Eventually, by the end of the school year, you'll hopefully have all your stuff back."
> 
> Oh yeah, @ihaveamac, here's your explanation in a shortened form.


Basically, me before 2012. lol


----------



## Lucar (Feb 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Basically, me before 2012. lol



But instead of being you, I'm only 14. ;o;

They tell me I spend too much time on my computer. And Video Games. Oh well, you win some, you lose some?

Their argument is that I don't get out enough. My argument is that I do and I will when I get older as well, because then I'll have a job, and then I'll be exactly like Vinny. 

Well, maybe without the Provigo and living in Saint something (I completely forgot your Town name and I'm also too lazy to check right now).


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2016)

Lucar said:


> But instead of being you, I'm only 14. ;o;
> 
> They tell me I spend too much time on my computer. And Video Games. Oh well, you win some, you lose some?
> 
> ...


I was 17 in 2012 ;w;
I got my job at this moment, like very at the right time.

You know the story, I don't want to post it all here.


----------



## Lucar (Feb 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I was 17 in 2012 ;w;
> I got my job at this moment, like very at the right time.
> 
> You know the story, I don't want to post it all here.



Worms.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 24, 2016)

My mom is very supportive of my gaming. She bought me my first system when I was 5. She said she encouraged my gaming because she rather have me inside the house than hanging out outside and become a gangster. In Los angeles there are a lot of gangbangers. Especially in the area I live in.


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Me family has bigger issues with me then games.
> Take a guess on what it is ._.
> 
> I have no real family.
> They don't care about me, I don't care about them.



Then fuck em'.

I remember my family lost it when I told them I was Bisexual. My father actually punched me.

It's nothing but genetics after all. I'm not quite sure why people treasure the genetic bond of family like they do. Having kids is one thing (being a father of three), but having siblings or careless parents is another. They don't really know you, nor do they actually care all that much, the bond you share is nothing but genetic.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2016)

They don't really care and to be honest, that's for the best because not everyone has to have the same tastes or opinions. Only thing I wish they'd agree on is that Portuguese (+ Brazilian) soap operas (atrocious acting, constant music and each soap opera programme lasts 300+ eps or more) are horrible but they quite fancy that for some reason.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Then fuck em'.
> 
> I remember my family lost it when I told them I was Bisexual. My father actually punched me.
> 
> It's nothing but genetics after all. I'm not quite sure why people treasure the genetic bond of family like they do. Having kids is one thing (being a father of three), but having siblings or careless parents is another. They don't really know you, nor do they actually care all that much, the bond you share is nothing but genetic.



Yeh, I never cared much about them anyway.
It's unfortunate that you can't break the genetic bond between them, otherwise I'd already done so ;p

Me pa is accepting, me mum doesn't really care luckily.
Then again, I never had much contact with them anyway, even now when I moved in with them again, I occasionally speak to them.


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2016)

@DinohScene I consider you family. <3


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2016)

Flame said:


> @DinohScene I consider you family. <3



<З
Hug me nephew~


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 24, 2016)

They hate it so much. They think it has to do with the trouble I had in school, you know, the "Rated M games creates school shooters!" mentality.

Whatever though.


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2016)

My family has more or less come to accept it as a part of me. They don't quite understand why I'm interested in such things, but they also don't question me about why.


----------



## Attacker3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Minox said:


> My family has more or less come to accept it as a part of me. They don't quite understand why I'm interested in such things, but they also don't question me about why.



Lucky Bastard.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 24, 2016)

Attacker3 said:


> Lucky Bastard.


Liking games is not a crime.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 25, 2016)

They don't really talk about it at all. My dad was a gamer on the late 70's until the early 90's, so he kind of understands my passion. They let me buy any game and console I want, with my own money of course. They always end up giving me a game for christmas too. It's fine, I do what I have to do and they let me have at least a little bit of peace so I can enjoy my hobby of being a hikikomori.


----------



## funnystory (Feb 26, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They don't care, because I'm still a functioning member of society and video games/my tech habits don't negatively impact my life.
> 
> ;O;



my dad is super nerdy so there is no problem


----------



## joyoshi (Feb 29, 2016)

They call me an addict even though I only game for around an hour a day.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 29, 2016)

My Parents hate when i play games haha.
They only see the cables and they get a heartattack lol.
Nearly all of my friends come to my if they need help with thier phones, consoles etc.
Im trying to get a big game collection but my Mum always says that i have to much, but i really dont care haha.
Gaming and Tech just are a part of me, just like my arms and feet lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would love to show my Parents that Games are Art and some of them are more touching than some Books or Movies.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd understand if this was "What are your family's thoughts on drugs" but it's gaming. It's no big deal.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 1, 2016)

Apparently my family thinks that gaming, technology and kinda pointless. Maybe it's because they never got to try it themselves but really, gaming is sometimes not really all pointless. Some games are really inspirational and often have a part of anyone's childhood. They might say that it's bad, or is a bad influence, but honestly, there are so many other things in the world that are worse.

I myself only get to play on the weekends despite being extremely good at school. I don't really mind though :3


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 1, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Apparently my family thinks that gaming, technology and kinda pointless. Maybe it's because they never got to try it themselves but really, gaming is sometimes not really all pointless. Some games are really inspirational and often have a part of anyone's childhood. They might say that it's bad, or is a bad influence, but honestly, there are so many other things in the world that are worse.
> 
> I myself only get to play on the weekends despite being extremely good at school. I don't really mind though :3



MY father once said something similar. He believes that video games cannot be an art form or helpful. To correct him, I told him that I see games as much as he sees movies, of which he watches a lot of movies. They both waste time and they both have inspirational stories and teachings.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2016)

Some of you have it hard.
Way back when I might have had some limits on times I could play, nicely including increased times to account for the loading times for my C64, but that ended early enough. My mum at least thought age ratings were worth a damn which was annoying at times (apparently perfect dark was 18 rated and thus troubled my siblings).
Other than that for me and all my friends then games and tech was a thing that kids/teenagers do. Some would say things like "my experience with games ends at pong/asteroids" and if you were hogging the TV or late for dinner or something then something might be said but none ever considered them bad.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 1, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> They both waste time and they both have inspirational stories and teachings.


^ that.

My parents would say that I had much better things to do, which is technically true, but still. Video games have become quite attached to me as a form of recreation. It isn't really anything negative, right? xD


----------



## mgrev (Mar 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My Dad taught me how to pirate when I was 9 or 10, I think. We pirate movies all the time.


your parents are the opposite of mine.
my parents think games are cancer and will make me violent


----------



## Hungry Friend (Mar 6, 2016)

They've always supported my hobbies whether they're into them or not. I'm specifically talking about when I was a little kid and they bought me an NES, SNES, PS1 etc. and the PS2 was the first console I bought myself but it's never been something we argued about and still isn't. They correctly see my gaming as just another form of entertainment like TV, movies etc. I'm not living with them anymore but I stay in close contact with my parents and am very open with them about basically everything; they see no issue with it. They're very cool, open minded people and I love them very much. God bless em.


----------

